# Замена поролона



## seizon (7 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, на баяне Юпитер сгнил поролон, соответственно он стал пищать. Возможно ли заменить поролон самому? Что для этого нужно, как сделать и где можно приобрести все необходимое?


----------



## chinyaev (7 Фев 2012)

Заменить поролон самому не сложно, но потом будет необходима регулировка рычагов на прямой и ломаной деке для обеспечения надлежащей компресии инструмента, а вот это сделать без посторонней помощи и специальных инструментов практически невозможно! Мой предыдущий Юпитер подвергся в прошлом регулировке какого - то мастера - недоучки, из за этого рычаги стали мягкими от бесконечной регулировки и клавиши стали проседать. Многие клавиши проседали до нулевого нажатия за 20-30 нажатий пальцем. В такой ситуации остается только покупать новые рычаги либо подешевке продавать свой инструмент. Мне пришлось прибегнуть ко второму варианту! Поэтому пишу Вам для того, чтобы Вы не повторяли ошибок других людей и обратились к хорошему специалисту, который заменит поролон и сделает последующую регулировку.


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2012)

где находитесь?


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2012)

Читаю:ze_go писал:


> где находитесь?


 а, глядя на новый аватар, понимаю так: 
_— Слушай, откуда знаком?! Когда тот (*seizon*) пошёл туалет (на "Голдаккордион" за консультацией насчёт замены поролона), Валико (*ze_go*) его спросил: «Ктоооо такоой этот потерпевший? Куда он пошёёёл? Я его, говорит, первый раз вижу!»
_ :biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## seizon (7 Фев 2012)

Россия, Екб. Клавиатура урегулирована полностью.


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2012)

seizon писал:


> Клавиатура урегулирована полностью


Это ничего не значит, при замене поролона всё одно придётся гнуть рычаги - сводить компрессию.
Думаю, в Екатеринбурге есть мастера , способные выполнить замену поролона - поспрашивайте в консерватории. Есть и в Новосибирске, но от Вас это далековато. Но всё таки вот сайт - http://www.sibbayan.ru


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (7 Фев 2012)

*seizon*,
Уважаемый, за поролон забудьте и выкиньте эту идею из головы! Любой поролон (включая "пропитанный") разлетится очень скоро. А Вам оно надо? париться с поролоном снова и снова. И так каждые 10 лет и того меньше! Не позорьтесь! Ставьте только ФЕТР! В Италии мастера не глупые (используют более качественное сырьё и дллговечный материал)! Поролон- это пройденный этап! Я с ним больше не связываюсь. А фетр я ставлю навроде этого:


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2012)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> А Вам оно надо? париться с поролоном снова и снова. И так каждые 10 лет и того меньше!


ну, поролон поролону рознь - вот у меня стоит 8 лет и никаких признаков старения, да и фильц со временем тоже приходит в негодность - пылью набивается, становится более сбитым, поэтому пока оба материала примерно "из одной оперы" и по цене одно и то же


----------



## MAN (8 Фев 2012)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> В Италии мастера не глупые


 Андрей (Andrea?), стесняюсь спросить, а Вы сами итальянец будете? А то ведь иначе по Вашей же логике получается, что... :mocking:


----------



## gerborisov (8 Фев 2012)

*ze_go*,
8 лет не срок. Я 20 лет работаю в муз.школе.Есть у Лескова в "Левше" цитата когда перед смертью он говорит "Передайте, что в Англии ружья кирпичом не чистят". Та же история. Поролон применяют только из-за того чтобы скрыть дефекты механики. При ремонте на эту тему нет других слов кроме матерных.Через 10 лет он обязательно или "спекается"(превращается в клейкую массу) или ссыхается и рассыпается в пыль. Ни на одном импортном аккордеоне он не применяется.Видимо люди думали о будущем, а не только о том чтобы сляпать как нибудь.


----------



## ze_go (8 Фев 2012)

gerborisov писал:


> Поролон применяют только из-за того чтобы скрыть дефекты механики


афтар жжот! :good::good::good:
это какие дефекты механики устранит поролон НА КЛАПАНАХ ? 
а ну-ка рассмешите... 
gerborisov писал:


> При ремонте на эту тему нет других слов кроме матерных


у кого, у мастеров? гоните таких мастеров в шею. поролон (или что-то другое) меняется в течении 5-6 дней (это если "не спеша")
gerborisov писал:


> Видимо люди думали о будущем, а не только о том чтобы сляпать как нибудь.


опять смешно. :biggrin: так не мешало бы и о левой механике "подумать" - она "летит" пораньше поролона - выработки и прочее... да и правая со временем тарабанит, как печатная машинка (это в знакомом мне баяне "Scandalli" (с аккордеонами ситуация получше), который новый с фабрики был - ему лет 6-7 отроду)
и замена (реставрация) механик (по сравнению с заменой фильца-поролона) - это будет посильнее "Фауста" Гёте :biggrin:


----------



## gerborisov (9 Фев 2012)

По всем пунктам обвинения:
1.Геометрическое несоответствие прилегания клапанов и излишний люфт.
2.У мастера которому нужно отремонтировать 20 шт."Рубинов" получая 1/2 ставки настройщика.
3."Левая правая, где сторона"(цитата из песни)
я говорил лишь о недопустимости применения пороллона в инструментах расчитанных на длительное использование, а если поднять тему левой механики, то это вообще "Ящик Пандоры".


----------



## ze_go (9 Фев 2012)

gerborisov писал:


> Геометрическое несоответствие прилегания клапанов


геометрическое несоответствие - это скорее не к дефектам механик, а к дефектам рук у мастеров
gerborisov писал:


> У мастера которому нужно отремонтировать 20 шт."Рубинов" получая 1/2 ставки настройщика.


все претензии - к администрации 
("Об изыскании внутренних резервов" - "Собрание на ликёро-водочном" М.М.Жванецкий)
gerborisov писал:


> я говорил лишь о недопустимости применения пороллона в инструментах расчитанных на длительное использование


 :biggrin: 
а куда девать раздолбанные вирбельбанки у фортепиано, убитый фильц на молотках и демпферах, люфты в капсулях. или фортепиано не рассчитано на длительный срок эксплуатации? любой музыкальный инструмент на протяжении своей жизни требует неоднократного профилактического (а иногда и капитального) вмешательства.


----------



## levsha34 (9 Фев 2012)

Подтверждаю... замена поролона 5-6 дней если не торопиться. И потом попробуйте сделать запись в профессиональной студии на баяне соло, вот тогда и услышите как барабанный стук уплотнившегося фильца заглушает всё остальное.


----------



## seizon (10 Фев 2012)

Какая должна быть толщина поролона? Какой используется клей?


----------



## ze_go (10 Фев 2012)

поролон - 3 мм. 

клей:
поролон-лайка - БФ-6 (в аптеках есть)
поролон-клапан - ПВА

можно и всё ПВА (у меня так стоит, и я так ставлю иногда), только берите ПВА "вражеского" производства, либо МОМЕНТовский (Henkel)


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Фев 2012)

Уважаемый seizon
Не занимайтесь, пожалуйста, самодеятельностью! Это чревато большими финансовыми потерями. Ни один, уважающий себя, мастер не возьмётся регулировать механику на Вашем Юпитере после Вашей наклейки поролона (есть много тонкостей, зависящих от конкретного инструмента). Юпитер Юпитеру рознь! Более того, сейчас поролон уже практически не используется. Есть современный материал, имя ему Флис. 
Тем более что Вы, наверняка, знаете имена двух мастеров, работающих в Е-бурге. Виктор Алексеевич, почему-то не стал менять поролон сам, а доверил эту работу профессионалу.
P.s. Поролон 3мм в ломаной деке, в инструменте не со смещённой иглицей, да на первом ряду (C) - самоубийство.


----------



## ze_go (10 Фев 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> P.s. Поролон 3мм в ломаной деке, в инструменте не со смещённой иглицей, да на первом ряду (C) - самоубийство.


есть вероятность касания ряда ми клапанами ряда до в ломанной деке? не всегда. тоже индивидуально в каждом инструменте.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Фев 2012)

Уважаемый ze_go. В мыслях не было ставить под сомнение Вашу компетентность. Я всего лишь хотел ещё раз намекнуть seizon, что-бы он лез без соответствующей подготовки в свой инструмент. Вы правильно сказали, каждый инструмент ИНДИВИДУАЛЕН! Это, всё таки, не прямодечный Рубин. За свою 30-ти летнюю практику видел слёзы таких горе-мастеров. Мне их не жалко. Это их выбор. Мне жалко инструменты, которые они покалечили.


----------



## ze_go (10 Фев 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> что-бы он не лез без соответствующей подготовки в свой инструмент


это в точку! :i_am_so_: 
просто очень много нюансов при любом вмешательстве в инструмент. 
и мастер, который не раз уже делал подобное, знает, как избежать "подводных камней".


----------



## dar321 (13 Фев 2012)

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, к кому можно обратиться в Москве по замене поролона на материал. Поделитесь опытом, кто из мастеров на сегодняшний день за это берется и отвечает за качество своей работы?


----------



## I175ylg (26 Фев 2012)

Прочитал все высказывания. Могу точно сказать , что лично я не стану ставить паралон в инструмент пусть он будет супер прочный и производство (попеендосии). И напоследок о главном : Каждый должен делать то , что он делать мастер, а раз не разбираешься то и не порти инструмент тупо накопи деньжат на ремонт и дай работать мастеру.


----------



## Zenano (27 Фев 2012)

читаешь комментарии, и удивляешься...
Выбор поролон или фетр не такой очевидный как кажется. 
Те кто приводят как аргумент ит. инструменты, их лично сколько делали? Можете сразу назвать хотя бы 5 принципиальных конструктивных отличий от юпитеровской механики, которые влияют на выбор (поролон - фетр). 
Кстати, те кто против поролона в юпитере, должны были бы знать, что есть еще 1 элемент, который изнашивается примерно с той же скорости что и поролон (а в ит. инструментах этот узел по-другому решен)? Если вы не используете в этом узле другой материал, то пользы от фетра не намного больше
Васильевы, оказывается, тоже недалекие мастера, раз поролон используют
ПС. я использую и фетр и поролон как раз в юпитере (выбор зависит от разных факторов), но остерегался бы безапелляционно хаять любой из вариантов.


----------



## dar321 (26 Апр 2012)

Добпый день!Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что надо подправить, если инструмент берет слишком много воздуха. Причем ничего не подзвучивает, мех просто разъезжается, как будто открыт воздушник. Хотя мех новый, ощущение, что сосет где-то под клапанами, но ничего не подзвучивает. Инструмент Юпитер-мастеровой. Где можно в Москве получить консультацию по ремонту этого недостатка.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (26 Апр 2012)

*dar321*,
обратитесь прямо на фабрику (если есть лишние деньги). С уверенностью скажу- Вам не откажут.

Москва,ул.Угрешская 2, строение 80 
[email protected] 
,телефон: (499)7133639 ,(499) 579-86-84, 8 9011833639 8 916 601-93-06,


----------



## dar321 (28 Апр 2012)

Как понять лишнии? Если это определенная работа, то оплата вполне обоснованна. Просто может на фабрике прейскурант сильно завышен, это другое дело. А из частных мастеров к кому можно обратиться?


----------

